
Halfwidth and fullwidth forms - tosh
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Halfwidth_and_fullwidth_forms
======
makecheck
Unicode makes this wayyyyyy trickier. There’s at least one width-12 composed
character sequence for instance. Fonts may render things at fractions of a
cell width unless special work is done to make them fall on integer
boundaries. And that’s before you even get into how the number of bytes that
will generate a particular final cell rendering could be practically anything.

Ah, the good old days of just 1x or 2x text. :)

